# Work Rant



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I have not been on and been so tired lately cause of work. Why is it my manager leaves so many ****ing days it is not even funny and I get stuck working 40 hours a week in a mall with ****ing mall rats flying every were thinking having two Hot Topics is the greatist thing in the world. My ****ing god you should see them running around with their Iron Maiden t-shirts or Slip Knot t-shirts and smoking like they are cool. *shakes head* I was not that dumb when I was that young... Was I? lol.... Well atleast I am not going to get written up for not making my sales goal. I kind of stole all the sales from my coworker but she didn't care cause she knew that she would not get written up for it and I will. I am sick of my job and wish I could leave but I need the benefits more then anything. I hate life sometimes.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah the grind can really suck sometimes. Sorry you are feeling so bad about that. You can always do what I do. I just tell myself "it's just a job, and I owe these people nothing" helps a little.


----------

